# MacBookPro : Ubuntu ne boote pas.



## Dalla (17 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un sérieux problème pour installer linux (j'ai tenté différentes distributions).
J'ai actuellement le cd d'ubuntu 32 bit 11.04. Je l'ai testé par ailleurs et il fonctionne parfaitement. Mais sur ce mac (macbookpro 5.1), impossible de le faire booter. 
J'ai tenté deux chemins pour le faire booter : 
-en appuyant sur alt au démarrage
-en le lancant de refit

-->dans les deux cas j'ai le message suivant en haut d'un ecran noir: "Non Operating system" avec un petit underscore qui clignotte. Et bien sûr, plus rien. 

J'ai testé moult versions, et une seule pour l'heure a booté, c'est une kubuntu 64 bit 8.04...
Notez que j'ai aussi tenté d'installer Windows XP avec bootcamp, et qu'à nouveau, après l'installation de winXP accomplie avec succès, le systeme ne boot pas non plus.

Si quelqu'un pouvais me dire ou peut bien se situer le problème et/ou sa solution, je lui en serai reconnaissant. 

Merci d'avance, 

Dalla :rose:


----------



## Isdf (18 Août 2011)

Bonjour a toi,

En ce qui concerne le problème de boot d'ubuntu tu pourra trouver un peu plus bas sur la page des topics de ce forum au moins 3 autres topics qui traitent de ce sujet. Je pense que tu pourra trouver toutes les réponse à tes questions. Après si par malheur tu ne trouverai pas de réponse concernant ce problème je me ferai une joie de voir plus en détail ce problème avec toi dans ce topic. 

http://forums.macg.co/unix-linux-and-open-source/installer-ubuntu-sur-imac-ecran-noir-600872.html

http://forums.macg.co/unix-linux-and-open-source/ubuntu-11-4-je-voudrais-avoir-un-triple-boot-791562.html

http://forums.macg.co/unix-linux-and-open-source/triple-boot-macbook-pro-lion-squeeze-windows-7-a-777372.html

http://forums.macg.co/unix-linux-and-open-source/installer-ubuntu-11-04-a-683792-2.html#post8495042

J'espère que ca t'aidera sinon n'hésite pas 


A+


----------



## brunnno (14 Septembre 2011)

Dalla a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un sérieux problème pour installer linux (j'ai tenté différentes distributions).
> J'ai actuellement le cd d'ubuntu 32 bit 11.04. Je l'ai testé par ailleurs et il fonctionne parfaitement. Mais sur ce mac (macbookpro 5.1), impossible de le faire booter.
> ...



Bonjour,

même problème avec un MacbookPro 2011 :
impossible de booter dessus pour l'installer...
*Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà réussi une installation de Linux sur un MacbookPro 2011 ??*

merci à vous


----------



## Isdf (15 Septembre 2011)

Hello, 
installer linux sur un Macbook pro 2011 ne pose pas de problème si ce n'est la détection de certains périphériques quoi que tu peux arriver a trouver les drivers manquants. 

Peux tu me décrire la procédure dinstallation que tu as utilisé. Si linux est installé...

A+


----------



## brunnno (15 Septembre 2011)

ben, impossible de faire démarrer le CD...

soit écran noir puis rien, soit message d'erreur (j'ai essayé ubuntu 32 bi ou 64 bit)


----------



## l.poignant (21 Septembre 2011)

Je ne sais pas si tu as lu mon post , mais il faut que tu appuies sur C au démarrage et tu boot sur ton Live CD


----------



## brunnno (21 Septembre 2011)

Ben oui ! 
J'suis pas trop idiot ...


----------



## l.poignant (21 Septembre 2011)

Je préférait te le dire je sais pas si tu suivais les deux sujets


----------



## mykoze (5 Octobre 2011)

brunnno a dit:


> ben, impossible de faire démarrer le CD...
> 
> soit écran noir puis rien, soit message d'erreur (j'ai essayé ubuntu 32 bi ou 64 bit)



Idem sur mon MBP 2011... 
Tu as trouvé une solution depuis ?


----------



## Azsde (6 Octobre 2011)

Il y a une astuce afin de pouvoir démarrer le CD d'installation d'Ubuntu :

Pré-requis : 
1) rEFIt d'installé
2) l'iso d'ubuntu correspondant à votre systeme.
3) une clé USB d'1 Go mino
4) Un CD vierge.

Voici comment procéder : 

Dans l'utilitaire de disque, cherchez votre clé usb, cliquez sur info en haut à droite et repérez son identifiant de disque ( pour l'exemple, on va dire qu'il s'agit du disque1 )
Démontez le volume, puis avant de lancer le terminal, copiez votre iso que vous aurez renommé en ubuntu.iso dans votre dossier téléchargements.
Ouvrez donc votre terminal et tapez les lignes suivantes :


```
dd if=~/Downloads/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/diskN bs=1m
```

Evidement, remplacez N par votre numéro de disque ( 1 dans notre exemple )
Vous allez avoir l'impression que ça freeze, mais ça bosse en réalité, laissez le travailler, il vous annoncera qu'il aura fini comme un grand. 

Il se peut que vous ayez des messages d'erreur, dans ce cas 2 solutions : 
1) Débranchez / rebranchez votre clé et re-demontez le volume via l'utilitaire de disque.
2) Utilisez une autre clé usb, il se peut que cela ne marche pas avec certaines clés, aucune idée pourquoi ...

Gravez ensuite votre CD d'installation, et démarrez votre mac avec la clé usb insérée et le disque dedans, démarrez donc sur le disque et laissez vous guider


----------



## l.poignant (8 Octobre 2011)

Je confirme que cette technique fonctionne très bien.

Une fois l'installation faite le problème est de rentre mon MacBook Pro 2011 100% compatible enfin si toute fois cela est possible.

D'ailleurs si quelqu'un à des pistes.


----------



## Azsde (12 Octobre 2011)

J'ai réussi à me démerdouiller pour le wifi, reste le soucis du multitouch, du clic droit ainsi que du clavier.


----------



## l.poignant (16 Octobre 2011)

Comment as tu fait pour le wifi?


----------

